# Birchbox March 2016 **Spoilers**



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Let's talk about Birchbox March.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Hope we know the PYS soon.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Feb 12, 2016)

I turn 30 in March (gasp! barf! faint!). Hoping for some good samples in March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday month @!! Hoping for great samples for you!! Time to party :mussical:


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 12, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a good month!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Feb 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> Happy Birthday month @!! Hoping for great samples for you!! Time to party :mussical:


Thank you!  :hugs3:


----------



## Simge Kütükçü Yavuzbayır (Feb 16, 2016)

sample choice video 



The add-on's are available, following link

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/next-month?utm_source=youtube&amp;utm_medium=video&amp;utm_campaign=YouTube_021716_MarchSampleChoiceReveal_NMB

the other featuring box

Inside the "Ready for Anything" Featured Box:
PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Smoothing Blowout Spray: http://birch.ly/1PGhEjA
MILK Makeup Lip Color in C.R.E.A.M.
Smashbox Photo Op Eyeshadow Trio in Filter: http://birch.ly/1PGhNDN
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream: http://birch.ly/1PGhSY6
Wilma Schumann Skincare Hydrating Collagen Eye Pads: http://birch.ly/1PGhXLq


----------



## Noel Snow (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow. I like the featured box.  Although if you get one of the shampoo packets you are guaranteed a 6 item box, assuming they let you reveal the foil.  It looks like they are stepping up their game.


----------



## bliss10977 (Feb 16, 2016)

I really liked the parlor moisturizing shampoo and conditioner from a few months ago, plus I have fine hair. So I think I'll get that. Looks like a good month!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Feb 16, 2016)

Can someone please post the sample choices as text?? I can't watch the video at work and I can't stand to think I have to wait 6 hours to find out!


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Feb 16, 2016)

#4 Hydrating shampoo + conditioner packet

Parlor shampoo + conditioner packet

Amika perk up dry shampoo

those are the sample choices.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 16, 2016)

It's like they want me to cancel. Shampoo... Really.

I admit the featured box looks ok. I am curious about that milk lipstick. I just wouldn't pay $10 for that box in the store so I have to be honest. I think I'm just sampled out. This is my last sub box left. I found an ebook subscription that is like Netflix for books and I'm very tempted to give them my money instead. Hours of fun for 8.99, plus no clutter!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2016)

ooh the ebook sub sounds interesting @@Shayleemeadows! If you decide to go with it please let us know the details. No clutter and unlimited books sound good!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Feb 16, 2016)

It's easy for me to pick the curated box this month! As much as I'd like a 6 item box I can't pass up smashbox AND Kiehl's.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 16, 2016)

Ugh. Those sample choices are pitiful lol I'll probably leave it up to chance


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Feb 16, 2016)

Sample choices not too exciting.  I like the dry shampoo, but I've received that before, so if I pick it I won't get to review for points.  And, if I don't pick it I'll end up with the shampoos because I've already received the dry shampoo...and it goes around....LOL

I think I'll probably take the curated box this time.  The lipstick is at least not the standard red or bright pink I always seem to get.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> ooh the ebook sub sounds interesting @@Shayleemeadows! If you decide to go with it please let us know the details. No clutter and unlimited books sound good!


Off topic but for those other readers out there:

It is called Scribd. I have a 2 week trial with them right now and it's been awesome so far. Definitely staying with it for at least a month. The whole mortal instruments series is on there. Plus you get 1 audiobook credit each month and unlimited books. Only downside is I have to read on my phone through their app because they don't support my basic kindle. Only supports kindle fire or other devices that can use Apps. Still a great deal since the one book I already finished is 9.99 as an ebook to buy.


----------



## Pixels (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm thinking about going with the curated box. I don't "need" any of the items but I like the lipstick, eye shadow and moisturizer. The sample choices seem kinda blah to me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 16, 2016)

Hmm not very exciting are they? I'll pick the Parlor shampoo and condition since I like the brand, and I'll pick the featured box on my second account.  I've tried #4 and the dry shampoo. I think they're ok products but not very exciting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 16, 2016)

Shayleemeadows said:


> Off topic but for those other readers out there:
> 
> It is called Scribd. I have a 2 week trial with them right now and it's been awesome so far. Definitely staying with it for at least a month. The whole mortal instruments series is on there. Plus you get 1 audiobook credit each month and unlimited books. Only downside is I have to read on my phone through their app because they don't support my basic kindle. Only supports kindle fire or other devices that can use Apps. Still a great deal since the one book I already finished is 9.99 as an ebook to buy.


Ooh I just got a kindle fire for Valentine's Day. hmmm


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't use shampoooooooooooo! Why you do me this way BB?

I clearly don't know what I'm doing. I would possibly aim for the curated box but have had no luck with pys lately. I'm considering leaving it to chance.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 16, 2016)

I've found that leaving it to chance gives me the best boxes. I might go for the Milk lip color. I'm interested in trying the brand.


----------



## H_D (Feb 17, 2016)

UGH I get shampoo and conditioner in every box already and I don't use shampoo and conditioner! I have gotten all the sample choice options offered already in my boxes except the new Parlor volumizing shampoo so I know if  I leave it up to chance I will get that and I HATE volumizing shampoos because they are always drying. Why couldn't they have offered a non-shampoo option too? I bet I will get a box with all hair products because that is what I despise the most, lol.

Birchbox hates me and really wants me to quit. LOL well they will get their wish once my gift sub ends. I was looking at my boxes from a few years back and they used to be soooo good- lots of makeup and deluxe sample sizes, not all these tiny bottles and packets. Sigh. I guess good things always come to an end.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 17, 2016)

Shayleemeadows said:


> It's like they want me to cancel. Shampoo... Really.
> 
> I admit the featured box looks ok. I am curious about that milk lipstick. I just wouldn't pay $10 for that box in the store so I have to be honest. I think I'm just sampled out. This is my last sub box left. I found an ebook subscription that is like Netflix for books and I'm very tempted to give them my money instead. Hours of fun for 8.99, plus no clutter!


Feeling the same about the samples choices, going to go with the curated box even though I would agree I wouldn't pay $10 for it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 18, 2016)

I might stay on another month because I have 57 points still in my account. I'm looking at it like The 50 points from the next box will make the box a free extra with me spending $10 on something I want in the shop.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't mind trying new shampoo and conditioner IF they aren't tiny foils that aren't even enough for one use, like those Davines and (forgive me for saying it 'cause the product was awful) Beaver ones they sent out awhile back that were little travel-size bottles. (I have really long curly hair)

Strange thing I've found with these subs is that if you say you DON'T use a product, they must just assume it's because you just have found the 'right' one yet. At least it seems that way, because when you choose that option (I don't use X') for something it seems you will see it in EVERY flippin' box they send. (At least that's my opinion based on a marketing perspective, from which I am pretty sure most of these quizzes really are just data mining...)


----------



## laura10801 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sigh.  I finally cancelled my BB subscription.  I may come back, but I was not impressed with the choices this month and I have too much product at the moment.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 20, 2016)

I also went ahead and cancelled. I kept putting it off for one more month and I really don't need any more beauty products. Every little bit helps when you are trying to save.

Also, the day after I posted about the ebook sub they changed their policy. In mid March they are limited to 3 books and 1 audiobook per month and some unlimited titles. Of course as soon as I joined they changed it! At least it is unlimited for my 2 week trial. I've been reading about 15 books a month lately so I thought I found heaven without a line. Heaven remains in the library.


----------



## iPretty949 (Feb 20, 2016)

I choose the featured box too. I am so overwhelmed with hair products already. They have these sample choices over and over again, don't they have anything else?

I am ACE for both boxes but I do not get ACE emails on time. I didn't get to choose for the past months, despite emailing BB customer service handful of times. Grrr.


----------



## CSCS2 (Feb 20, 2016)

iPretty949 said:


> I choose the featured box too. I am so overwhelmed with hair products already. They have these sample choices over and over again, don't they have anything else?
> 
> I am ACE for both boxes but I do not get ACE emails on time. I didn't get to choose for the past months, despite emailing BB customer service handful of times. Grrr.


If you just go here the day that they say Aces will have sample choice, you can make your choice: https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/next-month

You can even set a calendar reminder if it's important to you.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 22, 2016)

The BB plus items are live.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 24, 2016)

March sample choice is live!


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 24, 2016)

I went with the curated box, I like to know what I'm getting sometimes and the tiny smashbox trio and mini lipstick are too cute to pass up right now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 24, 2016)

I picked the Parlor shampoo and conditioner for my main account, I hope that means we get points for both and get a 6 item box. I chose the featured box for my second account.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 24, 2016)

Going with the curated box.  I'm a lipstick junking and the smashbox looks nice.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm going with the curated box also. I want to try the lipstick and the smashbox is too cute


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Feb 24, 2016)

I reserved the curated also! Dying to try Milk cosmetics and that mauvey color looks amazing.


----------



## mandys (Feb 24, 2016)

i reserved the curated box. Not super exciting but really dont want another shampoo sample! I just got the grapefruit one and have gotten both the amika and the No4 before. ok with my decision to drop my second box after seeing how these have been. the pys is something should get  excited about, the best of the month's choices! how can that be shampoos!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Feb 24, 2016)

I also chose curated. The only thing I'm not excited to use is the blowout spray.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2016)

papillonsandhockey said:


> I also chose curated. The only thing I'm not excited to use is the blowout spray.


I'm not either. I would rather not get it because I have enough hair stuff but everything else looks good in the box.


----------



## Queennie (Feb 24, 2016)

Picked the curated box as well, first time I have done that in awhile. Everything in the box is perfect for me, and I really can't wait to try out the eyeshadow quad and the lipstick!


----------



## sakura33 (Feb 24, 2016)

just an FYI if you haven't tried the blow out spray- I actually really like it and think it smells like the Oribe scents (ie AMAZING)

I went with the Parlor shampoo- because as I said above I like the smells of the products and don't have a lot of volumizing shampoo and kind of love mini shampoos/cond for travel (hate cheap hotel stuff)-and the extra points won't hurt.

I am debating if I want to buy the curated box a la carte


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> I am debating if I want to buy the curated box a la carte


just realized this is what I should have done because I wanted the Amika spray as a sample choice. Should have selected that and then get the curated box a la carte


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2016)

I actually didn't want the curated box this time. I opted for the Amika because I love their dry shampoo.


----------



## aaclever (Feb 24, 2016)

I think in going to be surprised. I've gotten crappy the boxes lately, so I'm leaving it to chance!


----------



## H_D (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm leaving it to chance, which means I will get the Parlor stuff because I already got the other two samples in boxes and I don't like volumizing products, lol.  Is it sad that I can't wait until my gift sub is over?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Feb 24, 2016)

um not sure why it posted a million times.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for posting @@H_D! Sometimes the multiple posts just happens. I deleted the multiples.


----------



## sakura33 (Feb 25, 2016)

just an FYI the curated box is already for sale under the limited edition section on the website


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 25, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> just an FYI the curated box is already for sale under the limited edition section on the website


I'll just buy it there. I forgot all about the sample choice this month ( I actually thought the sample pick was next week). I think that I was so underwhelmed about the choices this month that i didn't want to pick one. I'm leaving it to chance this month.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Feb 26, 2016)

I picked the curated box.  At first I wasn't excited about it, but once I chose it I realized I'll use everything except the hair stuff so now I can't wait for this box to arrive.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 28, 2016)

I left it to chance too. I am indifferent to the sample choice options, and have already received the Amika and No.4 anyway, so the Parlor is the only one I might randomly get. I wavered on the curated box- I'd like the Kiehl's and the lipstick, but the others weren't particularly calling my name.

It's funny though- I think if the items in the curated one ended up being my box, I'd think it was a great box and be happy about it. It'd be an exciting "surprise" box, but not exciting enough for me to pick it ahead of time. Is that completely nuts?


----------



## H_D (Feb 29, 2016)

Reija said:


> Thanks for posting @@H_D! Sometimes the multiple posts just happens. I deleted the multiples.


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 1, 2016)

I used my March cheat link, and I'm not seeing any box contents yet, but the March banner is up!

Cheat link, if anyone is interested in stalking theirs:

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2016/3


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I used my March cheat link, and I'm not seeing any box contents yet, but the March banner is up!
> 
> Cheat link, if anyone is interested in stalking theirs:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2016/3


Oh are they sending Nest perfumes this month!? Love them!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Mar 1, 2016)

I got the curated box but it's showing up. Shouldn't be long for everyone's surprise boxes : )


----------



## bliss10977 (Mar 2, 2016)

My box contents loaded!

Parlor s&amp;c (pys)

Juara scrub

Clarisonic cleanser (wish this came with a clarisonic


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Mar 2, 2016)

My box loaded too

Parlor shampoo and conditioner (pys)

Curl Keeper

Nest perfume

Trestique color and smudge shadow crayon

White &amp; Elm Rose and Argan Antioxidant Serum

I am happy, minus the perfume.


----------



## somabis1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine...

Pinrose Moonlight Gypsy
Pinrose Pillowtalk Poet
Cargo Land Down Under Eye Shadow Palette
NER Skincare Miraculous Brightening Clarifying Face Cleanser
Dr. Lipp Miracle Balm
PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Volumizing &amp; Texturizing Conditioner
PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Volumizing &amp; Texturizing Shampoo
 
Parlor Shampoo and Conditioner were my choice...and looks like 2 perfume samples...hope it will change when things will be actually up.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

Lindahusker said:


> My box loaded too
> 
> Parlor shampoo and conditioner (pys)
> 
> ...


I LOVE Nest perfumes LOVE them.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine are pretty good this month. I was worried about getting a duplicate box because I chose the Parlor in both accounts.

Box 1:

Parlor shampoo and conditioner

Milk lip crayon

Clarisonic cleanser

Trestique shadow crayon

Wilma Schumann collagen eye pads

Box 2:

Parlor shampoo and conditioner

The Balm Stainiac (my mini of this just ran out)

Cargo eye shadow

Kiehl's moisturizer

Perfume (bleh)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like I'll get to review the Parlor products separately so I get 70 points for this box! Whohoo








If SB eyeshadow trio is the same, as the one in the featured box, and CR illuminator will go up for swaps, since I already have it. 

I'll make a swap thread in a few mins.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 2, 2016)

Swaps go here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/139127-birchbox-march-2016-swaps/


----------



## H_D (Mar 2, 2016)

I am absolutely SHOCKED I did not get the Parlor stuff even though I left it up to chance. And if this box is actually what I get, I will be happy. I am especially excited about the shadow crayon, as I wanted to try this brand. I am happy with my box!!

*The Balm Stainia*c- these are just okay for me.

*Trestique color and smudge shadow crayon*-I hope I get a great color (want the pink pearl one the most)

*Wilma Collagen eye pads-* meh I don't really use things like this

*Coola SPF 30 makeup setting spray*- sounds interesting! I like the other Coola products I've tried

*No. 4 Flouro Elixer restore and repair oi*l- I like a few No. 4 products and love hair oils so I am excited to try this!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Mar 2, 2016)

Soma said:


> Mine...
> 
> Pinrose Moonlight Gypsy
> Pinrose Pillowtalk Poet
> ...


Box twins. I hatehatehate perfume samples, but at least it's a 7-item box, so we get 70 points this month.

I'm interested to see how the miracle balm works. My skin splits something fierce in the winter, and the only thing that works is the nipple cream I used while breastfeeding. I know, I know...it is very weird to tell people to try nipple cream for chapped lips and split fingertips LOL but it works!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 2, 2016)

I received the same box as H_D and I also left mine to chance. I'm pretty happy! I managed to dodge the shampoos and the perfumes!

*The Balm Stainiac*- I like The Balm brand and I generally like lip products. However I'll have to see how this applies and what the color looks like on me. 

*Trestique color and smudge shadow crayon*- I've gotten these from Ipsy before. They aren't bad but I hope to get a color I don't have. I probably want the pink the most. They are great to throw in a travel bag. 

*Wilma Collagen eye pads-* I don't really use/need eye pads but I'll use them for the heck of it. 

*Coola SPF 30 makeup setting spray*- I like setting sprays and I'm always happy when SPF is included to protect my fair ginger skin. 

*No. 4 Flouro Elixer restore and repair oi*l- As much as I've complained about spray type products I finally used my Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect and it did a great job on my hair. I still don't like the smell of it though but it's not as strong as other brands they've sent me. I love hair oils so I look forward to getting this.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 2, 2016)

Can a mod delete the extra posts I didn't mean for that to happen.......


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Can a mod delete the extra posts I didn't mean for that to happen.......


Done


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 2, 2016)

Reija said:


> Done


Thank You!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 2, 2016)

Most of the box combinations work: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2016/march-2016-bb1

This seems like a nice month, most of the boxes are 6-7 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also, I like all of these new brands/products.


----------



## H_D (Mar 2, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Most of the box combinations work: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2016/march-2016-bb1
> 
> This seems like a nice month, most of the boxes are 6-7 items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I like all of these new brands/products.


All except mine, lol! I used to get 6-7 items all the time in my first year of BB but these days, I think I've gotten a couple 6 items over the past year and a half and haven't gotten a 7 item one in over a year at least.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Mar 3, 2016)

I've had only one 6 item box since I subscribed last June and that was my very first box.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm getting the curated box on one account and I picked the Parlour samples on the other. I was going to go to one account this month, but I'm actually in the market for some new shampoo/conditioner, and I like the other Parlour products that BB has sent, so I'm looking forward to trying them. I'm also getting the trestique shadow stick in that box, so I've got my fingers crossed for a good color... That will make or break the box!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 3, 2016)

H_D said:


> All except mine, lol! I used to get 6-7 items all the time in my first year of BB but these days, I think I've gotten a couple 6 items over the past year and a half and haven't gotten a 7 item one in over a year at least.


I'm not very lucky in terms of getting 6-7 item boxes, either.

My box contents are not loaded yet, hope I get a good one.


----------



## Brooklyn (Mar 4, 2016)

Yay- no perfume samplers this month. :lol:

I bought the curated box (because I forgot all about picking a sample this month). In my regular box I am getting (if it doesn't change):

Benefit the Porefessional Wipe Out Pore Cleansing Masks

Benefit the Porefessional Matte Rescue Mattifying Gel

Clarisonic Sonic Radiance AM Skin Illuminating Cleanser

Beautiful Nutrition Healthy Hair Diet Shampoo

Beautiful Nutrition Healthy Hair Diet Conditioner

Cargo Land Down Under Eyeshadow Palette

Not bad- I am willing to try some of these products.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 4, 2016)

My box is a fail this month:

The Balm Stainiac-I tried this before and didn't care for it

FHI thermal heat-activated conditioner-blah

Trestique color and smudge shadow crayon-blah

Wilma Schumann hydrating collagen eye pads-will use, but not exciting

Amika dry shampoo-my PYS which I've used before and liked

Just overall not an exciting box this month.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 5, 2016)

Getting:


Trestique Color and Smudge Eyeshadow crayon (not a product type that I use, curious if it will be the full size or a small sample)
Juara Radiance Enzyme Scrub (got this in a guest editor box a while back, found it average)
Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Fresh Cut (have not been enthralled with any Living Proof products, but I'll try this)
Amika Dry Shampoo (PYS, going in the gym bag)
Kiehl's Super Multi-Corrective Eye-Opening Serum (umm...ok, I will try it)
I'm feeling very meh about the box. It is fine. I'm very happy there is no perfume, since that is always useless for me. I'm in my 3rd year of subscription on this account (2012ish, then two in a row), and I wonder if I'm just at that point where Birchbox can't send me things that have anything to do with my profile. I've been trying to use more samples instead of just swapping them, but I could honestly swap four items in this box and not even care.

At least the points are nice every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Mar 5, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> Getting:
> 
> 
> Trestique Color and Smudge Eyeshadow crayon (not a product type that I use, curious if it will be the full size or a small sample)
> ...


I've been with birchbox for at least two years now and I don't get hardly any products that match my profile anymore (and haven't for the past year at least) but there are still TONS of samples that WOULD match my profile that I never get.  So I won't be giving Birchbox a pass for consistently failing me and my profile with their boxes to me, lol!


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 5, 2016)

H_D said:


> So I won't be giving Birchbox a pass for consistently failing me and my profile with their boxes to me, lol!


Haha, true. Sometimes I think it is an algorithm that weighs likelihood of cancelling versus matching your profile. So a newer profile would be more likely to walk away if the first few boxes are too random; an older profile is lower risk of loss, so they just send whatever.


----------



## H_D (Mar 5, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> Haha, true. Sometimes I think it is an algorithm that weighs likelihood of cancelling versus matching your profile. So a newer profile would be more likely to walk away if the first few boxes are too random; *an older profile is lower risk of loss, so they just send whatever. *


Oh yes, this definitely seems like what is happening, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly, I get better items (MUCH better) in my "free" Mystery pack with my orders than with my actual birchbox.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been really curious about Milk Makeup (mainly the eye marker and lip marker) and wondered if they were going to let subscription services send out their stuff, so I'm glad to see that they are. I hope they send their products out to some of my subs!


----------



## Noel Snow (Mar 6, 2016)

I've hit the one year mark and the boxes and it seems like the only way to avoid crappy boxes is to always go with the curated.  I can't believe some people are actually getting double perfume this month.  That seems like a mistake.  Although I would love to know what Garden Gangster smells like. Maybe I will get it in a msp.


----------



## H_D (Mar 6, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> I've hit the one year mark and the boxes and it seems like the only way to avoid crappy boxes is to always go with the curated.  I can't believe some people are actually getting double perfume this month.  That seems like a mistake.  Although I would love to know what Garden Gangster smells like. Maybe I will get it in a msp.


Sadly I never really like the curated boxes though! I'd rather take my chances with a regular box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 7, 2016)

They have a Pinrose starter set in the bb shop for $11, it contains a 'petal' of each of the 10 fragrances, they all sound interesting so I'm thinking about getting this. Plus I like to make small purchases like this to build up points, just in case they have an amazing summer limited edition box this year. 

I think I'll stop getting the curated boxes for a while, as long as they can be bought in the shop. I liked the contents of this months' curated box but I like the design on the regular box better.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 7, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> Although I would love to know what Garden Gangster smells like. Maybe I will get it in a msp.


"Garden Gangster" sounds like a parody song or something. I'm picturing a music video with a gang of middle aged ladies in floppy hats acting tough, brandishing their gardening shears and selling black market topsoil.

(I have a vivid imagination.)

I think my favorite perfume name in the Birchbox shop is Etat Libre d'Orange's "Fat Electrician"

I don't think you need my imagination to envision that one....


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2016)

:rotfl:


----------



## drshandra (Mar 8, 2016)

I have only been a subscriber to Birchbox since October and, I must say, the boxes have gone downhill in just that small amount of time. I chose the curated box this month and was looking forward to trying the MILK lipstick. I just received the box today and actually laughed out loud at the ridiculously tiny size of this item. I understand it's a "sample", but come on! So very disappointing.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Mar 8, 2016)

Got my box today--the Pinrose perfumes are towelettes...dumb.

The Cargo eyeshadow duo is pretty, the 'Beach' and 'Bridge' colors. A bit warm and shimmery for me, but I can probably use them in the summer.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 9, 2016)

Yay for 6-item box! Thou there are 3 repeat items for me:

* theBalm® cosmetics Stainiac

* Clarisonic Sonic Radiance AM Skin Illuminating Cleanser

* trèStiQue Color &amp; Smudge Shadow Crayon

* Wilma Schumann Skincare Hydrating Collagen Eye Pads

* Number 4™ Lumiere d'hiver Reconstructing Masque

* Number 4™ Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Mar 9, 2016)

I got my curated box yesterday. Yes, everything is tiny, but I know I'll use them! The lipstick is a gorgeous color on me, the eyeshadow will go in my travel bag, I already used the eye mask and it was great and actually not $$$ in the store! Counting this month as a win.


----------



## H_D (Mar 9, 2016)

I was so excited for my box since I finally got two makeup products, one which I really wanted- the tresique eyeshadow crayon, but when it came today, I got the only color I didn't want, the green one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sad. I wanted the pink or the brown one really badly.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 10, 2016)

My box still has not shipped. Hmmm.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 10, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> My box still has not shipped. Hmmm.


Mine, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They created the tracking number 2 days ago but it is still non-existent on USPS system.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 10, 2016)

I got the featured box today. I like it fine, but the lipstick is Avon sample size! And mine broke when I applied it. Whoop whomp. Poor packaging!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I got my featured box too and yes the lipstick sample is tiny! At least it's a color I like so I'm excited to try it. Sorry yours broke @Bizgirlva. I'll see what happens when I try mine. The smashbox trio is small too but I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## mirandamanda (Mar 11, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got the featured box today. I like it fine, but the lipstick is Avon sample size! And mine broke when I applied it. Whoop whomp. Poor packaging!


Mine broke too! But its a pretty color and still usable, it actually looks nice on me. The bad thing about it is that it seriously dried out my lips though. And I've been using the little smashbox trio for the past few days and its pretty convenient if you're in a rush, I forgot how blendable some eyeshadows are over others, these are great to work with and I love that they're matte.


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 11, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Mine, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They created the tracking number 2 days ago but it is still non-existent on USPS system.


I just got a tracking number yesterday evening, and it is also non-existent.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2016)

I just shoved the little bullet back in the package and applied it. I'm no stranger to using broken lipstick. And i just replaced my missing retractible lip brush with another one from Sephora so I can happily use all my broken lip items.

My main account box should arrive today, it also has a Smashbox trio in it, I'm curious if it'll be the same shades as the featured box.  I also love that they're matte too!


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> I just shoved the little bullet back in the package and applied it. I'm no stranger to using broken lipstick. And i just replaced my missing retractible lip brush with another one from Sephora so I can happily use all my broken lip items.
> 
> *My main account box should arrive today, it also has a Smashbox trio in it, I'm curious if it'll be the same shades as the featured box.  I also love that they're matte too!*


Please share! I purchased the curated box and am also getting a Smashbox in my regular box- but it won't arrive until next week- I am really curious (and hopeful) if it will be different colors


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 11, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> Please share! I purchased the curated box and am also getting a Smashbox in my regular box- but it won't arrive until next week- I am really curious (and hopeful) if it will be different colors


Mine was the same shades. whomp whomp.

Both were Filter trio's with vanilla, sable and sumatra shades. My extra one will go up for trade.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I used the Smashbox trio today to do my eye makeup and loved it. The formula of the shadows is great and so easy to apply.


----------



## Weebs (Mar 13, 2016)

Reija said:


> I used the Smashbox trio today to do my eye makeup and loved it. The formula of the shadows is great and so easy to apply.


I didn't think I'd like the sample at all but it turns out, it's amazing.  I totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it. &lt;3


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 13, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I just got a tracking number yesterday evening, and it is also non-existent.


Mine started moving last night, finally. I can't see it on the Narvar system, but USPS system shows that it left Fishers, IN. Hope yours will start moving soon, too.


----------



## Beckilg (Mar 16, 2016)

Reserved the curated box... Got the worlds lamest non curated box. Ugh.


----------

